# Grooming mats out of a lionhead?



## WHFarms (Aug 20, 2011)

Okay so I picked up some rabbits today, one being a lionhead who is horribly matted on his back near his tail.  He's not matted to the point where he can't relieve himself, but the mat is tight against the top of his back, and I'm sure is not comfortable.  Can I clip him in that area?  Clip at rabbit at all?  Should I be regularly grooming the lion heads?  I have the buck and a female, but I don't know if I should be trying to groom them and if so, what is the best way to train a rabbit to allow this to happen?


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 21, 2011)

WHFarms said:
			
		

> Okay so I picked up some rabbits today, one being a lionhead who is horribly matted on his back near his tail.  He's not matted to the point where he can't relieve himself, but the mat is tight against the top of his back, and I'm sure is not comfortable.  Can I clip him in that area?  Clip at rabbit at all?  Should I be regularly grooming the lion heads?  I have the buck and a female, but I don't know if I should be trying to groom them and if so, what is the best way to train a rabbit to allow this to happen?


I don't have any rabbits with long hair but I went and googled how to care for long haired rabbits.   Here's what I found. 

http://www.rabbitrehome.org.uk/care/longhair.asp

Hope this helps.


----------



## WHFarms (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for that helpful link.  Looks like I'm going to be spending 20 minutes x 6 rabbits a day grooming them ... >.<  But that's okay, it will help get them more people friendly or make them hate me, i'm sure the jury is still out on that.  I think the matts on his rear are going to have to be cut off, so I'll attempt that once they get more used to being handled.  The buck seems very interested in being friends and let me carry him for an hour last night, accompanying me and supervising while I walked through the barn, coops and pastures just doing my exercise when I lay eyes on everybody before I go in for the night.


----------



## Ms. Research (Aug 21, 2011)

WHFarms said:
			
		

> Thank you so much for that helpful link.  Looks like I'm going to be spending 20 minutes x 6 rabbits a day grooming them ... >.<  But that's okay, it will help get them more people friendly or make them hate me, i'm sure the jury is still out on that.  I think the matts on his rear are going to have to be cut off, so I'll attempt that once they get more used to being handled.  The buck seems very interested in being friends and let me carry him for an hour last night, accompanying me and supervising while I walked through the barn, coops and pastures just doing my exercise when I lay eyes on everybody before I go in for the night.


Glad I could help.  Agree 100% on waiting with the matts until you have bonded more.  Seems with your successful "supervising" exercise last night, you are both on your way.  When completely groomed with care, they, Lionheads, are truly awesome looking bunnies.


----------



## CYGChickies (Aug 21, 2011)

Out of our Lionhead herd only four of them take to brushing without throwing at least a small fit. We have never had mats on ours and only brush them once or twice a week. We do mist them everyday but I don't know if that would make a grooming difference. Our three double-maned rabbits take the longest but even with clipping nails it isn't too long of a process. Usually one or two troublemakers at a time on different days to avoid losing any of our limbs, but they're getting used to it slowly but surely. Once you figure out what works to prevent matting, you'll be able to find a schedule that you're comfortable with. Be sure to handle them even on days they're not being groomed--even if it's just petting--so that they get more used to you. It'll make things less stressful for them and less painful for you.

CYG


----------



## WHFarms (Aug 21, 2011)

This is probably a stupid question, but I use a product called "cowboy magic" on my horses' tails to get burss and knots out, I'm wondering if I could use that on the bunnies?


----------



## CYGChickies (Aug 22, 2011)

That is a good question. I hope someone answers it because I'm curious to know also.

CYG


----------



## dbunni (Aug 22, 2011)

using products on a wool based rabbit often dries or changes the texture to an improper texture for showing or spinning.  Also brittles coat.  have tried!  LHs are dwarf angoras and carry a similar texture ... if bred properly!

A good brush/comb is the best plan of attack.  As for time.  If you are spending that much time, you are doing it wrong!  I can do up to 9 English within an hour if done on a weekly basis...in full coat!  If I am doing the stock/breeding/wool herd it can be up to 15.


----------



## SillyChicken (Oct 4, 2011)

When you groom your rabbits, do you put them on a carpeted platform, or hold them in your lap?

I have short haired buns now but don't groom them...How do you groom, unfriendly rabbits?  Mine were not handled before I got them.  We pet them every night and handle them as much as we can.  If we can get them out without getting bit or scratched!

I've heard of wetting your hands and petting the rabbits helps to pull some loose hair away as well.   Does this work?

Is it ok to trim the fur to keep it shorter for easier maintenance/cleanliness? (rabbits are not being shown).

I'm possibly picking up some lionheads tonight and need some info on grooming.    I don't know what condition they'll be in,  as the person is difficult to get even basic directions from.  So I'm just waiting till I can see them to decide.

I also checked the link posted and it was helpful. thanks!


----------



## woodleighcreek (Oct 4, 2011)

SillyChicken said:
			
		

> When you groom your rabbits, do you put them on a carpeted platform, or hold them in your lap?
> 
> I have short haired buns now but don't groom them...How do you groom, unfriendly rabbits?  Mine were not handled before I got them.  We pet them every night and handle them as much as we can.  If we can get them out without getting bit or scratched!
> 
> ...


When grooming my jersey woolies, I normally put them on a towel on a table. I sometimes do it in my lap, but for unfriendly rabbits it is better to have them on some kind of table. Now for the mean rabbits...I would suggest some kind of "arm warmers". They greatly help in refusing scratches on arms. I then place them on the grooming table and cover their eyes. I have found that keeps them calmer. 

For grooming lionheads, Im not to sure about that breed, but a slicker brush and a wide toothed come are always good to have. And nail clippers...never forget about nail clippers!


----------



## DianeS (Oct 6, 2011)

I have Angoras, and grooming some of them is an adventure! Long sleeves, heavy blue jeans, etc. Some of the calm ones I can sit on the ground or a table and groom them, but a few of them are too twitchy. Those I hold like a football in one arm, with their face buried in the crook of my elbow, between my arm and my body. The hand on that side holds their back feet, and the opposite hand can groom them. Then I switch sides to get the other side of the rabbit. For me, it's no so much whether the rabbit is friendly, it's whether the rabbit would take a header sideways off the table and hurt itself or not. 

And it's perfectly fine to clip a rabbit's fur if you don't want (or can't) deal with it long. As long as the rabbit is not exposed to extremes of weather (rain, strong sun, wind) it's fine.


----------



## SillyChicken (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info.

I picked up two lionheads Sunday that are very calm and friendly.   I worked on a matt behind the does ears for quite a while, till I realized there was more hair in the matt than attached to her neck, so rather than prolong the process, I just snipped it off.  She was very calm and didn't move the whole time I worked on her in my lap.   The buck was a bit more active, but easy to manage to brush out.   It only took me maybe 5 min for both to run a quick brush over them once I got all the matts out.


----------

